# Arthur - the Remake



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

Anybody seen it yet?

The original is a staple at our house, along with 'on the rocks' the sequel.

Somehow the trailers do not give me the warm and fuzzies, and the actor does not really do it for me....


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 6, 2011)

All I can say is WHY?!

This seems like it's being done because they can be cruder with the jokes.


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> All I can say is WHY?!
> 
> This seems like it's being done because they can be cruder with the jokes.


Scary thought....


----------



## Omar B (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go see it, but like any work of art you have to take it as an individual peice.  It'll never be as revered as the original, because we all have nice memories and have lived with that for years and rewatched to movie too many times after Dudley's death.


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2011)

Huh!  This is interesting.  The remake actually looks way better than the original.


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Huh!  This is interesting.  The remake actually looks way better than the original.



YOU SHUSH....

Dudley Moore is the ultimate Arthur...


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL.   My impression of Dudley Moore is a drunk, pathetic lush, and the original Arthur just seems more tragic than funny to me.


----------



## granfire (Apr 6, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> LOL.   My impression of Dudley Moore is a drunk, pathetic lush, and the original Arthur just seems more tragic than funny to me.



Well, yeah, duh!



But you go, see the new one, then you tell me how bad it was....


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 6, 2011)

I like Dudley Moore's version better.  You may like or pity Moore's excesses but you will still laugh and find it amusing.  For those who have not seen the original version then maybe they'll enjoy this remake but for me I just can't help but compare and love the original.


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2011)

Have any of you seen the remake?  Just asking.   Its getting panned in the reviews but I haven't seen ir yet.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 7, 2011)

I made the mistake of seeing the remake of True Grit for the first time today... glad I paid a dollar to see it (dollar days at the 3rd run theaters)... because any more than that... would've been a waste of money. 
Arthur was a wonderful comedy all the cast played their roles beautifully, particularly the butler and Linda's father played by Barney Martin ... "...so who's this bum you've been seeing?" ... "dad, he's a millionaire"... (without hesitation) "you've my permission to marry him." 



stevebjj said:


> Huh!  This is interesting.  The remake actually looks way better than the original.



I don't see how. I saw the previews/trailer and just shook my head. Just like jks9199 said... WHY? 

Sigh... fricken hollywood.

Oh reason why seeing the remake of True Grit was a mistake... though it was probably more real-to-life in the old west than the Wayne version it seemed that the actors were mumbling all their lines (particularly Bridges) it just didn't have that sense of adventure that the original gave. :idunno: maybe I'm just getting jaded in my old age.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm, remake of Arthur ... but not the King of the Britons one ?

Why?  As has already been asked.

Let me see ... Dame Helen Mirren ... yeah!  Jennifer Garner ... oh yeah!  Russel Brand ... you {expleteive deleted} what!!!!?  What is that talentless toe-rag doing with the likes of them?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 7, 2011)

True Grit was great! (and I do mean the remake)  Arthur if you enjoy the actors involved will probably be fantastic!  Like Stevebjj I think it will be a lot...... better than the origional!


----------



## Omar B (Apr 7, 2011)

Mark Jordan said:


> *I like Dudley Moore's version better.*  You may like or pity Moore's excesses but you will still laugh and find it amusing.  For those who have not seen the original version then maybe they'll enjoy this remake but for me I just can't help but compare and love the original.



How can you like the original more having never seen the new one?  You are speaking in past tense as if you've seen both.


----------

